# Radon Slide und XT Schaltwerk



## Tor79 (28. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab ein 26" Radon Slide Rahmen mit original Schaltauge und wollte nun ein XT Schaltwerk montieren, ich bekomme das Schaltwerk aber nicht auf das Auge. Es geht nur sehr schwer und dabei beschädige ich die Oberfläche des Schaltauges. Sollte das aber nicht ohne Probleme passen? Oder stell ich mich einfach nur dumm an.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. März 2019)

Ist das Schaltauge denn für Shimano ausgelegt? Oder eher ein SRAM 11er. 
Bin aber da kein Kenner nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tor79 (28. März 2019)

Gibt's denn da einen Unterschied? 
Ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung ob es da Unterschiede gibt. Deswegen frag ich ja.


----------



## Tbuschi (28. März 2019)

Bei meinem Schluchtenmoped ist es ein Unteschied welches Auge ich benötige, ob ich Shimano Schaltwerk fahre oder SRAM. Vielleicht prüfst Du mal das Schaltauge ob es die richtige Nummer hat.

Dies wäre zum Beispiel ein Shimano https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10171-493597
und dies eins für SRAM https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-sram-489749

Schau es Dir mal an und du musst dann auch das Modelljahr beachten ob Dein Slide da reinfällt. Sonst vielleicht mal bei 

http://www.schaltauge.de/R-bis-Z-Schaltaugen/

reinschauen.


----------



## Rajesh (28. März 2019)

Das XT Schaltwerk wird ein Direct Mount Schaltwerk sein und du wirst ein normales brauchen

siehe hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/montage-shimano-schaltwerk-direct-mount.825463/


----------



## Tor79 (28. März 2019)

Hm.
Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto.

Es ist auf jeden Fall daß Schaltauge https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10136-806805

und ich dachte das ist für Directmount.
An dem Schaltwerk fehlt dieses Teil.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...schaltwerk-halter-rd-m781-786-95453/wg_id-453
Vielleicht ist das ja schon die Lösung.


----------



## Tor79 (29. März 2019)

So Fotos gemacht
Das ist das Schaltauge...



so sieht das Schaltwerk aus...


und ich dachte eigentlich das kommt so...
 

Aber so passt das nicht. Also brauch ich wohl noch den Halter. Oder bin ich einfach nur blöd?


----------



## Rajesh (29. März 2019)

Das ist ein normales Schaltauge.
Du brauchst also diese Achseinheit 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...schaltwerk-halter-rd-m781-786-95453/wg_id-453


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2019)

Genau, so musst aussehn wenns fertig ist
20190331_144014.jpg


----------

